# Sind Barben gute Speisefische??



## Zacharias Zander (19. Juli 2008)

Mahlzeit...

Ich hab diese Woche ne 71er Barbe in der Elbe gefangen.
Da ich mir aber nicht sicher war,ob Barben gute Speisefische sind hab ich sie wieder schwimmen lassen.
Nun wollte ich mal fragen,ob jemand schonmal Erfahrung mit Barben am Herd gemacht hat.
In der Regel nimm ich nur Zander,Hecht,Forelle,Dorsch und Plattfisch zum  Verzehr mit!


----------



## J-son (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

...die Frage hab' ich meinem Tackledealer vor Jahren mal gestellt:
er ist der Meinung man muss sie zu Frikadellen verarbeiten, sonst schmecken sie nicht, bzw haben zuviele Gräten.

GRZ:
J@Y


----------



## Nelson (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

in der schweiz gelten ja barben als delikatesse. habs auch mal probiert. aber um ehrlich zu sein: überhaupt nicht mein ding! viele gräten und das fleisch ist auch nicht wirklich schmackhaft. :v
ich setze sie deshalb immer zurück. ist auch besser so!!

grüße!


ps: es soll ja auch leute geben die meinen brassen (blei) schmeckt ganz gut, wenn er nur "richtig" zubereitet wird. das ganze schmeckt dann aber nach alles (gewürze en mass) nur nicht nach fisch #t 
wozu dann also den fisch tot machen #c


----------



## duck_68 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*



Nelson schrieb:


> in der schweiz gelten ja barben als delikatesse.
> 
> 
> 
> ................




Die Schweizer sollen ja auch Hunde essen.....|rolleyes und meine Katze mag Mäuse...:m


Aus diesem Grund lass die Barben lieber wieder schwimmen - holt geschmacklich wirklich keinen hinter dem Ofen hervor;


----------



## Brassenwürger (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

Ich habe am Rhein mal Barben gefangen und gegessen, lecker sind die echt nicht. Die machen einen Heidenspaß an der Angel, sind aber in der  Pfanne eine Niete...:v
Brassen schmecken da um ein vielfaches besser!


----------



## angel-daddy (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

jo,aber nur die großen .....und die sollten geräuchert sein....besser als forellen!


----------



## Gralf (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*



Brassenwürger schrieb:


> Ich habe am Rhein mal Barben gefangen und gegessen, lecker sind die echt nicht. Die machen einen Heidenspaß an der Angel, sind aber in der Pfanne eine Niete...:v
> Brassen schmecken da um ein vielfaches besser!


 
Genau. Ich hab auch mal einige in Alufolie für Angelkollegen gemacht. Weil ich die Vormittags schon erwischt habe. Aber das war nichts.

Genausoviel Gräten wie Brassen aber sie schmecken nicht. Wer sich vor Gräten nicht scheut, kann besser die Brasse Essen.

Grüße


----------



## duck_68 (19. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*



Gralf schrieb:


> ..........
> 
> 
> ......... Wer sich vor Gräten nicht scheut, kann besser die Brasse Essen.
> ...




............ oder einen Reisigbesen schlucken:q:q:q zu toppen dürften die nur noch durch den Rapfen sein... von derm frisst meine Katze nichtmal das Filet - hat vermutlich Angst zu ersticken, das Tier|uhoh:


----------



## Zacharias Zander (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

Dann hab ich ja richtig gehandelt,ich hab mir schon gedacht,dass die nicht schmecken!!!


----------



## duck_68 (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*



Zacharias Zander schrieb:


> Dann hab ich ja richtig gehandelt,ich hab mir schon gedacht,dass die nicht schmecken!!!



Eben#6 man muss nicht alles "schädeln" was Flossen hat


----------



## Sasch (20. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*



Martin Obelt schrieb:


> Eben#6 man muss nicht alles "schädeln" was Flossen hat


 
so isses die kann man getrost lassen


----------



## ThomasL (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*



Nelson schrieb:


> in der schweiz gelten ja barben als delikatesse.



Ich bin ja selbst Schweizer, aber das habe ich noch nie gehört, dass die hier als Delikatesse gelten, genauso wie 99,999% der Schweizer keine Hunde essen, abgesehen von ein paar Inzüchtlern|supergri


----------



## Stingray (21. Juli 2008)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

Barbenlaich soll ja eine kurzzeitige Delikatesse sein .


Gruß Thomas


----------



## Twyster (28. September 2009)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

Son Schiet" aber auch ,ich habe Samstag Nacht eine 54 Babe gefangen und weil ich nicht weiß ob sie Schmecken habe ich sie mit nach Hause genommen und nun Lese ich das alles hier|bigeyes
Aber egal ob sie nun Schmeckt oder nicht ,bis Freitag liegt sie noch auf Eis dann wird sie Gebratten oder gedünstet und danach Verputzt


----------



## archie01 (28. September 2009)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*



Twyster schrieb:


> Aber egal ob sie nun Schmeckt oder nicht ,bis Freitag liegt sie noch auf Eis dann wird sie Gebratten oder gedünstet und danach Verputzt




Hallo
Fang dir noch einen schönen Rapfen , dazu , dann wird`s ein richtiger Festtagsschmaus..:vik:

Gruß
Archie


----------



## muddyliz (28. September 2009)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

Ich habe mal eine Barbe zu Paste verarbeitet. War richtig lecker und v.a. sehr sättigend. Rezepte findet ihr auf meiner HP: http://freenet-homepage.de/ernst-spangenberger/rezepte.htm#paste


----------



## Kotzi (28. September 2009)

*AW: Sind Barben gute Speisefische??*

Barbe schmeckt richtig zubereitet sehr lecker , und ab einer gewissen größe sind auch gräten kein problem mehr


----------

